# JSF Formular Überprüfung -> TF markieren



## Streeber (5. Aug 2014)

Hi, 

wir wollen gerne bei Validierungsfehlern keine Message ausgeben, sondern die Style-Class der Textfelder ändern. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das umsetzen kann? 

Gruß 


_
Signatur yolo


----------



## stg (5. Aug 2014)

Über 
	
	
	
	





```
UIInput#isValid()
```
, siehe z.B. hier: UIInput (Java EE 6 )


```
<h:inputText id="myInput" binding="#{myInput}"  
    (...)
    styleClass="#{myInput.valid ? 'regularcss' : 'errorcss'}" />
```


----------



## Streeber (5. Aug 2014)

Danke


----------

